# Nsw Mid North Coast Recommendations - To Live



## Bribie G (25/7/12)

SWMBO is getting on, most of her support family have, or are moving, back to Sydney or surrounds and I'm considering bailing out of the horror gulag that QLD is about to become under the government of the Tunnel Rat. 

Found a nice little region between Forster Tuncurry and Port Mac, handy to Taree for a commercial centre with places I've never heard of such as Old Bar (how could you not love that name), Diamond Beach, Halliday's Point etc. SWMBO's eldest has moved to Old Bar and I'll be heading down that way in a few weeks to check out. 

Due to wives getting their hands on the 2 houses I have owned, similar thing happened to SWMBO, we are renting but note that some nice rates apply in the area. 

Rob (Warra48) has good reports of Old Bar but are there any nearby members on the forum who can recommend any hidden gems? - I know we have guys at Wauchope and Hunter etc. 

:beer:


----------



## Rowy (25/7/12)

Bribie............DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have so much more wisdom to pass to us Qld noobs


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/7/12)

My Uncle lives at Old Bar. Nice spot.

Taree & Whingham are nice, as is Wauchope.... Port Maq is not a place I like, got most things there, but just a wierd place...NO PUBS that are any good.

Stay well clear of Kempsey......words cant describe that place...but shit is a good start.

Forster/Tuncurry are nice, but geared for tourists, but head inland around wallis lakes etc there are some nice quiet places


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/12)

Yes I was thinking of Taree, it's got all the stuff like Aldi, Big W etc but I get the impression that many Mexicans NSW folks consider it to be Bogan Mullet Flannelette central? I've only been there a couple of times but it was overcast winter weather and maybe didn't show itself off too well 


Edit: Rowy, don't you doctors get awarded annual leave at all??


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/7/12)

Dont know about that...Taree is a nice spot, and it does have everything in terms of services..

Look at places like Tinonnee and Whingham as well..Wallaby Point


----------



## adraine (25/7/12)

Newcastle or Nelson's bay are both nice. And close to Murray's brewery at bobs farm.I may well be biased as I live in newy.But seriously anywhere 1-2 hours north of Newcastle is lovely except from kempsy. B)


----------



## barls (25/7/12)

taree, the home of the three fingered banjo players. tamworth has the 4 fingered hence why it has the country music festival.
but seriously i grew up there. its changed over time. at least ill have someone to catch up with for a beer when im up there. croz is also from up there and living in port atm i think.
its a reasonably nice place so long as you dont run in to the so called local tribe who are whiter than me. its close to sydney and newcastle but seriously its a bit bogan in places.


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/12)

adraine said:


> Newcastle or Nelson's bay are both nice. And close to Murray's brewery at bobs farm.I may well be biased as I live in newy.But seriously anywhere 1-2 hours north of Newcastle is lovely except from kempsy. B)



Yup having lived in SEQ for over 30 years since I arrived in OZ I am always gobsmacked by Northern NSW when we go up and down the Pacific Hwy. SEQ is a bit bland and boring really - and in February we diverted through Taree down the Buckett Way for a trip and couldn't believe what I was seeing. For example Gloucester just before the thunderstorm descending over the Barrington Tops.







Problem with Hunter, as a renter, is that they are on the Cityrail network and thus commuter territory, thus expensive. Taree and area on the other hand is just out of that area and thus affordable. 

Taree is starting to tick all the boxes, thanks for the local feedback guys. Also MHB not too far down the track for supplies


----------



## barls (25/7/12)

its a bit colder than what your use to as well.


----------



## waggastew (25/7/12)

I have called Wauchope home for the last 5 years and love it. My wife and I moved from Sydney to raise a family here after living in the UK/USA for a few years. Its got that country town feel but still with good services etc and the advantage of having Port Mac/beach etc 20min drive away. Its a bit cheaper to buy and rent than in Port but the build quality is generally good. There is a great golf course (as Warra who is a member would attest) smack in the middle of town, some decent pub/bistro food and a couple of cafes that serve good coffee. We live on a 2300sqm block in the burbs (veges/chooks/hops etc) literally 2min walk from a full size IGA supermarket, bottle shop, pub with great bistro, Thai, chemist, and 2 x cafe's (one of which does a great fry up). We have better access to stuff than when we lived in Lane Cove in Sydney.

Port itself is really going ahead with lots of younger people diluting the God's Waiting Room reputation. It has two hospitals, all the big stores (Aldi/BIGW etc), plus an Uncle Dans and a few pubs with some of the better big brands on tap (Erdinger, White Rabbit, LCPA, Coopers Vintage etc). The local HB shop has some basic beer stuff but most local brewers buy in from CB or drop into MHB on the way down to Sydney.

If I was you I would have a good drive along the coast. There are some nice laid back spots like Laurieton and Harrington that would be worth a look. One thing to bear in mind is that alot of people move to little coastal hamlets on retirement and find that living a long way from hospitals/doctors/shops etc gets to be a bit of a drag. I say look for something like Wauchope/Laurieton/Wingham/Foster that is a bit more of a compromise.

Will be great to have such a well regarded member of AHB down our way. Might even get a long talked about Mid-North Coast brewers club up and running. We have a few good up and coming micro's in the area (Wicked Elf/Black Duck) which is a good sign for brewing. We also have the presitgous Wauchope Show brewing section that includes the catagories Ale, Lager, Draught and Bitter which as a far as I can tell are judged on the same criteria................

Stew


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> Problem with Hunter, as a renter, is that they are on the Cityrail network and thus commuter territory, thus expensive. Taree and area on the other hand is just out of that area and thus affordable.




Come to the beautiful south coast Bribie - no traffic jams (well almost none) no railway so no commuters. Just lots of retirees - God's waiting Room calls!


----------



## glenwal (25/7/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Come to the beautiful south coast Bribie - no traffic jams (well almost none) no railway so no commuters. Just lots of retirees - God's waiting Room calls!



+1 for that. The south coast is so much nicer than the north.


----------



## adraine (25/7/12)

waggastew said:


> I have called Wauchope home for the last 5 years and love it. My wife and I moved from Sydney to raise a family here after living in the UK/USA for a few years. Its got that country town feel but still with good services etc and the advantage of having Port Mac/beach etc 20min drive away. Its a bit cheaper to buy and rent than in Port but the build quality is generally good. There is a great golf course (as Warra who is a member would attest) smack in the middle of town, some decent pub/bistro food and a couple of cafes that serve good coffee. We live on a 2300sqm block in the burbs (veges/chooks/hops etc) literally 2min walk from a full size IGA supermarket, bottle shop, pub with great bistro, Thai, chemist, and 2 x cafe's (one of which does a great fry up). We have better access to stuff than when we lived in Lane Cove in Sydney.
> 
> Port itself is really going ahead with lots of younger people diluting the God's Waiting Room reputation. It has two hospitals, all the big stores (Aldi/BIGW etc), plus an Uncle Dans and a few pubs with some of the better big brands on tap (Erdinger, White Rabbit, LCPA, Coopers Vintage etc). The local HB shop has some basic beer stuff but most local brewers buy in from CB or drop into MHB on the way down to Sydney.
> 
> ...



And timbertown..... How good is that place? I love it.


----------



## adraine (25/7/12)

Glen W said:


> +1 for that. The south coast is so much nicer than the north.



Wake up you too. The gong and surrounds is for wannabe sydney siders. h34r: When BHP packs up the pits & steelworks down there it will be a ghost town! 

Too=two


----------



## glenwal (25/7/12)

adraine said:


> The gong and surrounds is for wannabe sydney siders.



And Newcastle/Gosford isnt?

i actually meant south south though. My grandparents used to live around Ulluadulla - was a fantastic spot.


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/12)

South Coast is out, has to be North so I can get in and annoy MHB on a regular basis


----------



## Phoney (25/7/12)

My mum & her husband live 25 mins inland from Forster / Tuncurry (on 120 acres beside the river). F/T is a bit of a heavens waiting room, and basically doubles in size with young families every xmas & easter holidays, but to be honest I reckon you'll find that most coastal towns are like that between Eden & Tweed Heads.

Have you looked around Lake Macquarie? Lots of nice leafy little suburbs tucked away which are far enough away from Newcastle & Sydney to to make them unattractive to commuters, but still close enough to make the trip if you need to. Same goes for Hallidays pt/Old bar/Harrington/Laurieton with F/T, Taree & Port Maq I suppose but these are a bit small (think half a dozen shops & a bowlo/rsl). All depends on what you want I suppose.


----------



## Bribie G (26/7/12)

Family meeting and it's decided: Taree in mid October. :beerbang: 

Wauchope sounds nice, Wagga, went through there last year on the XPT, and in Feb we stayed at Mac for a couple of nights and visited Rob for a pint and yes had an Erdinger or three in that bar on the river :chug: 

With SWMBO being a bit older than me and having driven around Taree via Streetview, it's not a bad looking place with all the services and hospital and Aldi  so that's our choice as opposed to somewhere like Harrington or Old Bar which is a twenty minute drive in and out of the place which could get irritating eventually, but Taree is still close enough to the rellies without being in their pockets. 

Funnily enough, where we live now if Taree was Caboolture/Morayfield then Old Bar, as an example, would be almost exactly in the same location as Beachmere and that's the thing, that extra drive in and out all the time is the downside for the mates I know who live at Beachmere.


----------



## mckenry (26/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> Family meeting and it's decided: Taree in mid October. :beerbang:
> 
> Wauchope sounds nice, Wagga, went through there last year on the XPT, and in Feb we stayed at Mac for a couple of nights and visited Rob for a pint and yes had an Erdinger or three in that bar on the river :chug:
> 
> ...



Good Luck Bribie G.
You realise youre still 2 hours to MHB?


----------



## warra48 (26/7/12)

mckenry said:


> Good Luck Bribie G.
> You realise youre still 2 hours to MHB?



Not as bad as my 3 hours.....


----------



## Bribie G (26/7/12)

mckenry said:


> Good Luck Bribie G.
> You realise youre still 2 hours to MHB?



Well I'm about one hour and 15 minutes to Ross as it is, God Bless his little heart and arsehole B)


----------



## winkle (26/7/12)

That will be quite a train trip home from the next swap


----------



## adraine (26/7/12)

Glen W said:


> And Newcastle/Gosford isnt?
> 
> i actually meant south south though. My grandparents used to live around Ulluadulla - was a fantastic spot.



Central coast is they don't even have an NRL side  Newcastle is a world of its own.Bega and the eurobodalla coast are great spots. (hope I spelt that right)


----------



## Phoney (26/7/12)

Bega and the eurobodalla are absolutely gorgeous for 6 months of the year, and bloody freezing for the other 6 months of the year


----------



## Bribie G (26/7/12)

I'll be getting to Taree mid October so spring weather hopefully, then that gives me six months to stock up on heaters and warm clothing such as we don''t use much in SEQ :lol:


----------



## davo4772 (26/7/12)

I was born and raised around Wauchope. Lived in Port Macquarie, Taree and Bonny Hills. Worked in Kempsey briefly (thankfully). My family are all from Forster.
I spent a year in Taree as a younger man and had a good time but as to schools and environment for kids, can't say. 

Taree is a bit feral but I know a few people raised there and they turned out ok. I have another friend whom teaches at a catholic primary and she likes the place. She lives in Old Bar and commutes
Be warned it can get quite hot in Taree even by QLD standards. It's inland enough to miss the sea breeze.

If you are keen on Taree check out Old Bar, It has been growing in recent years. Bit cooler due to the sea breeze (and good for kitesurfing)

Forster/Tuncurry is a beautiful place but has never taken off like Port Macquarie (which maybe is a good thing) Goes mad in the summer.

Port Macquarie is great, I would move there tomorrow.
Wauchope has changed over the years. Was there recently and must say the place feels good. Busy main st (in a good way) Tidy, vibrant. Has a nice village feel about it these days. Gets hot in summer (misses the sea breeze as well)

I live in Sunny Melbourne these days, great place but the dreary cold spring gets to me when you know on the Mid North Coast it's shorts and sunshine.

Good luck with the move


----------



## poppa joe (26/7/12)

BribieG=Taree Terror


----------



## winkle (26/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> I'll be getting to Taree mid October so spring weather hopefully, then that gives me six months to stock up on heaters and warm clothing such as we don''t use much in SEQ :lol:



We'll have to book a weekend pissup, er, brewday in and send you off in style ( & will get at least one functioning beer engine this time).

Edit: get somewhere near Murrays, I'll come and visit


----------



## barls (26/7/12)

ill find out which suburbs in taree are the dodgy ones from the olds and let your know.


----------



## Bribie G (26/7/12)

Thanks Barls, I have already learned that Purfleet is to be avoided :lol: :lol:


----------



## barls (26/7/12)

the problem is the other similar groups in town in different areas.
ill let you know. ill chat to the old man tomorrow.


----------



## crozdog (28/7/12)

sorry bribe - only just saw the thread. As barls said, I too grew up in Taree. Whilst it was a great place to grow up in 25+ years ago, it has changed a lot since. It is now a low socio-economic demographic - a real poverty town IMHO. I say that as there are no major industries (fishing, timber, dairy factories etc have all shut shop). There is high unemployment and a lot of strife with drink & drugs (a mate who is a maths teacher in one of the high schools tells horror stories of the lack of interest or respect from most of the kids). My olds were broken into twice whilst they were sitting in their lounge room. Their place is now like fort knox - not how I'd like to see em living! Unemployment is one of the highest in the country - Centrelink supports a high % of residents - there are many areas of town that I used to freely walk through with no concern at night that i won't go to now. VB vs toohees; Longbeach vs winfield; ford vs holden; jim beam vs jack daniels are the cultural divide for a lot of residents. Sure there are many that aren't like that but they are usually older parents whose kids have left home - like Barls's & mine who are too old to or are not interested in moving house at their age. Just about anyone with a brain & some get up and go get out of there as soon as they can.

Yeah there is an aldi, coles, bigw, woolies etc, but the pubs all sell megaswill, there is no decent bottlo & even Kmart left town! The council cannot afford to repair roads, let alone replace ageing bridges etc.

As far as health services, taree has a pretty good base hospital & a private one too, but be aware that menu people travel to Port Macquarie or Newcastle for treatment as services and specialists in taree are few and far between. Oh & there is no regular transport between Taree & port if you can't or don't want to drive. Just raising that as health services are a big concern for the older population in Taree & surrounds.

There are some great places around the taree area -I love Tinonee & Harrington. Wingham is a much nicer place than taree. But as others have said, places around Port Macquarie like Wauchope, Laurieton, Bonny Hills are fantastic. Unlike Taree, there is something happening in Port. There are 3 universities, 2 hospitals & medical services up the wazoo and a thriving industrial area. There is an annual month long food festival in October too. There is a great cultural centre that has shows that play at the Opera house as well as community and sporting events happening almost every weekend. There is a huge cycling community here too if that's your thing. went to a 6 course beer degustation dinner the other night - that'd never happen in taree.

The beaches around taree are some of the best around (ok excluding the massive erosion problems at Old bar) however as far as services, pride in the town etc etc goes, Port has it all over Taree - & I say that from living here for 8 months. years ago I seriously considered moving back to taree to raise a family, but glad I decided not to. 

Don't wanna put the dampers on you, but reckon there are better places than taree especially around Port which is about 2.5 hrs drive to Newcastle.

If you've already decided on taree, i'd recommend you look for somewhere out of town, but then you need transport.

feel free to ask any questions as I'm back there regularly to check up on the old man.

croz
PS Oh i forgot to say - it's not halidays point, it's blackhead. halidays point is what some developer called it to push up real estate prices & it stuck. Talking of beaches, if you live in taree your local beach is old bar, crowdy if you're from chatham & blackhead if you hail from wingham. pretty parochial bunch around there.


----------



## Brewman_ (28/7/12)

Bribie,
You are moving to a fantastic region. It has everything anyone could want. But like Crozdag says be careful where you go. I don't want to bad mouth any area, they all have something going for them and it depends what you want. Some of the areas you mentioned I would personally no go to, but that is me.

I have lived in Sydney, Brisbane, NSW southern highlands and now the Hunter, and I love the Hunter / Newcastle area, it is great, but it is not for everyone either. Bye the way I also love the NSW southern Highlands, just fantastic there, geez I do miss that place. 

PM me if you want some detailed advice.
Fear_n_loath


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (29/7/12)

Sorry to see you go Bribie......... Before you go, I think Winkle should throw a big goodbye pissup for you.


----------



## Bribie G (30/7/12)

Thanks guys. Already have some good information to avoid Taree except for Cundletown, West Taree or out to Wingham. We went through in Feb when I had a drive down the Buckett Way. 
T. strikes me as a bit like Caboolture / Morayfield here, about same population and boganification index. However as everywhere there are nice and ugly pockets. 

That Purfleet suburb looks great, they tell me there's some cheap rentals there and neighbours who visit regularly to check that things are ok when you aren't home.

B) B) 

Stepdaughter is renting at Old Bar so we'll be heading down in about 3 weeks for a shoofty around the area. Tending back to beach idea now rather than town idea. 
Good late model Mazda so no problems with transport, and Port just an hour up the track to annoy Warra and down to Islington once a month to have a jar with MHB  

How's this for a shot at Wingham , well even the Google Car needs petrol


----------



## Fatgodzilla (31/7/12)

adraine said:


> Wake up you too. The gong and surrounds is for wannabe sydney siders. h34r: When BHP packs up the pits & steelworks down there it will be a ghost town!
> 
> Too=two




Who mentioned Wollongong ?? (great place that it is) . I'm over 3 hours drive away from Wollongong. On the real south coast of NSW.


----------



## warra48 (31/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> Port just an hour up the track to annoy Warra and down to Islington once a month to have a jar with MHB



Mate, that won't be an annoyance, and we might even share our cars to annoy MHB from time to time. Mrs warra will be pleased to have a day by herself, particularly as I haven't been able to indulge in my regular twice weekly golf for close to a year.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (31/7/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> Bega and the eurobodalla are absolutely gorgeous for 6 months of the year, and bloody freezing for the other 6 months of the year




Not necessarily so! Ignoring this week, which is a tad cool, the temperatures down here in winter is actually very mild. It gets cool at night, but day times are sunny. Most outside days are t shirt days. Of course once the sun starts setting, time for a fleecy. The summers are also cooler and far less humid than the northern climes. 

The best thing about the north coast is the ocean temperatures - only the brave and stupid swim in the ocean here in winter.

Eurobodalla - land of many waters. The real Shire!


Actually Bribie, buy a pice of land where we can establish a commune.


----------



## Bribie G (31/7/12)

mmmmm commmunes


----------



## mckenry (31/7/12)

fear_n_loath said:


> I have lived in Sydney, Brisbane, NSW southern highlands and now the Hunter, and I love the Hunter / Newcastle area, it is great, but it is not for everyone either. *Bye the way I also love the NSW southern Highlands, just fantastic there, geez I do miss that place. *
> 
> Fear_n_loath



Hey Fear_n_loath
Thats why I never left, even though I work in Sydney. The best part about the people here, is you can go to any pub and the patrons are from 18 to 80 and we all get along. There's nowhere I feel out of place.

Too cold for Bribie just yet though.

Where in the Highlands were you?


----------



## Bribie G (31/7/12)

SWMBO's son lives in Berrima, we were there in Feb as it happens. A few years ago we were there on the day before New Years Eve and it was colder than it _ever _gets in Brisbane - I had to borrow a ski coat and beanie. The next day we were swimming at Freshwater beach at 32

bbrrrrr.


----------



## mckenry (31/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> SWMBO's son lives in Berrima, we were there in Feb as it happens. A few years ago we were there on the day before New Years Eve and it was colder than it _ever _gets in Brisbane - I had to borrow a ski coat and beanie. The next day we were swimming at Freshwater beach at 32
> 
> bbrrrrr.




Haha. It was 4 degrees here on Saturday night at midnight. Lots of people still out in the beer garden (really just a smoking area). Probably only half wearing jackets. Most guys just jeans and shirt. Most girls in hardly anything. Even saw one guy in shorts & T-shirt. You get used to it.


----------



## warra48 (31/7/12)

mckenry said:


> You get used to it.



We don't want to get used to it.

I detest winter.

I grew up in The Netherlands. Too darned cold, flat, and crowded.
Moved to New Zealand. Too darned cold, and too many sheep.
Moved to Sydney. Barely tolerable, but work made it a necessity.
Moved to Port Macquarie. A little more tolerable.

I'm seriously thinking of overwintering in Cairns and the summers somewhere around here.


----------



## mckenry (1/8/12)

warra48 said:


> We don't want to get used to it.
> 
> I detest winter.
> 
> ...



Ah the joy of being retired warra. Pretty much my plan, when I retire. Summer in Bowral, winter FNQ somewhere. Still, thats a long way off...


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/12)

mckenry said:


> Ah the joy of being retired warra. Pretty much my plan, when I retire. Summer in Bowral, winter FNQ somewhere. Still, thats a long way off...


Well make it soon before CamJoh seals the borders.

We are already finding it hard to get a removalist quote as the exodus is beginning. Serious.  

Even our cleaning lady is bailing out when her lease ends and SWMBOs other daughter who is in a Commission townhouse has had her letter and I picked up a heap of cartons for her from Kennards yesterday. She will stay with Sis at Old Bar for a while.

Cleaning Lady.... reminds me. ..

I'll need to stock up on Brut :blink:


----------



## mckenry (1/8/12)

Bribie G said:


> We are already finding it hard to get a removalist quote as the exodus is beginning. Serious.



Is it that bad? Where is everyone going?


----------



## Weizguy (1/8/12)

Bribie G said:


> Well make it soon before CamJoh seals the borders.
> 
> We are already finding it hard to get a removalist quote as the exodus is beginning. Serious.
> 
> ...


Hey Bribie,
If you move closer to Newcastle, I can recommend a great cleaner (my fiancee).
Maybe Nelson Bay (closer to Murray's Brewery/pub/restaurant). I'm at Medowie, and it's 15 min to Murray's; 40 min to Potters in the valley, nr wine country. FWIW.

Will be good to catch up. I would also recommend the local brew club (HUB - Hunter United Brewers). Come down and help out with the NSW State Comp on 17 and 18/8, for a taste. You won't regret it. There may be cheap accom at Potters too.


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/12)

Local guy says they are tied up on their Interstate truck till Xmas to WA and its not all miners. Nurses docs and teachers with families. Interesting to say the least. Soon to be followed by Camjohs 20000 = probably 50000 people thrown on scrapheap if you take into account wives and kids. Courier Mail calculates that one sacking from the PS affects 2.5 people in the private sector so nearly a quarter of a million headed for poverty row in one fell swoop. Its slaughter up here. Car parks and restaurants emptying out in the CBD already. :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## mckenry (1/8/12)

Bribie G said:


> Local guy says they are tied up on their Interstate truck till Xmas to WA and its not all miners. Nurses docs and teachers with families. Interesting to say the least. Soon to be followed by Camjohs 20000 = probably 50000 people thrown on scrapheap if you take into account wives and kids. Courier Mail calculates that one sacking from the PS affects 2.5 people in the private sector so nearly a quarter of a million headed for poverty row in one fell swoop. Its slaughter up here. Car parks and restaurants emptying out in the CBD already. :wacko: :wacko:



wow. Have you tried getting a quote from a removalist that is from your destination?


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/12)

That's plan B - however we don't have a date as yet. As plan C I do have, from a former life, a Heavy Rigid licence for something bigger than the Europcar / Budget wannabee removals trucks so I may end up having to round up a couple of hefty blokes and do it myself. I'm sure Tidal Pete will be in it for giggles. :icon_cheers: Problem is I hate country music but I'll probably have to listen to it all the way down and back to keep "on theme" and get myself a suitable hat of course.


----------



## Paul H (1/8/12)

Bribie G said:


> Local guy says they are tied up on their Interstate truck till Xmas to WA and its not all miners. Nurses docs and teachers with families. Interesting to say the least. Soon to be followed by Camjohs 20000 = probably 50000 people thrown on scrapheap if you take into account wives and kids. Courier Mail calculates that one sacking from the PS affects 2.5 people in the private sector so nearly a quarter of a million headed for poverty row in one fell swoop. Its slaughter up here. Car parks and restaurants emptying out in the CBD already. :wacko: :wacko:



Do you seriously think there is an easier way to fix the problem, if so you should have ran. Let's not forget how we got into this mess to start with & really Bribie why would you lend any weight to anything the courier mail offers. 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/12)

Paul, as I'm outta here I'm not really interested in whether they fix the problem or not, I'll leave it to you Queenslanders to ponder that :lol:


----------



## extra-cheese (1/8/12)

Bellingen buddy. A great place to live.


----------



## Paul H (1/8/12)

Bribie G said:


> Paul, as I'm outta here I'm not really interested in whether they fix the problem or not, I'll leave it to you Queenslanders to ponder that :lol:



The weather in Greece & Spain seems nice this time of the year. 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/8/12)

extra-cheese said:


> Bellingen buddy. A great place to live.




Bellingen is AWSOME. Fantastic pub that serves a local brewed beer " Darkwood Ale" sort of like an APA. I would move there in a heartbeat if I could. its only just down the road. I like going there just for the hell of it. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## mje1980 (1/8/12)

Paul H said:


> The weather in Greece & Spain seems nice this time of the year.
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul




Cheap property too


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/12)

mje1980 said:


> Cheap property too



Now there's a thought Fifty A$grand. hmmmmmmmm


----------



## staggalee (1/8/12)

With all this "don`t go to this town" and "do go to that town", it`s strange nothing`s been mentioned about something a bit more critical than how many pubs a place has, whether the people wear flannel shirts {oh the horror} etc.
EMPLOYMENT!!.......what do you plan about that?


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/12)

I was going to work till I was 70 but as I'm now in my 64th year I decided to chuck in the towel :icon_drunk: 

Edit: every single male in our family in the 20th century died whilst on the job. The job, not the other job.  - except for Uncle John who reputedly was a lad.

Amazingly I will be the first of the Clan to actually retire since about 1890. Mind you "on the job" often meant storming the German Trenches or wielding a pick at level 5, gallery 6, seam 5 down t'pit. 

Who knows I might get a part time gig at Liquorland, all the guys in our stores round here are ancient and this is also a Centrelink area. However best not to let on that I know a bit about grog


----------



## sp0rk (1/8/12)

extra-cheese said:


> Bellingen buddy. A great place to live.


Agreed, Bello is a really nice place
I'd love to get a couple of acres out there in the next couple of years
though if you DO look at moving there, stick to the high ground, it can flood there sometimes

Not really sold on the Bello brewery's beer, i had their chilli beer at the sawtell chilli fest and it was god awful (tipped the majority of it in a garden) and their pale ale wasn't much better when i had it


----------



## Phoney (1/8/12)

Paul H said:


> Do you seriously think there is an easier way to fix the problem, if so you should have ran. Let's not forget how we got into this mess to start with & really Bribie why would you lend any weight to anything the courier mail offers.
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul



Is there really even a problem as such?
I read today that one of Campbells own handpicked auditors admitted that Campbell's claim that they have to borrow to pay public servant wages is complete bullshit.

From what I understand the Queensland Government has more money in managed funds than their entire State Debt. They are getting better returns on those than the 3.5% they have to pay on their debt though so have no desire to use that money to pay off the debt. 

Then he's given His ministers relatives high paying plum jobs and scoffed "oh we'll that's the way the world works" Umm yeah in the world of LNP nepotism maybe :lol:


(sorry for hijacking your thread bribie)


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/12)

Hijack to your heart's content

I think this should be moved to OT anyway. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Rowy (1/8/12)

Phoney,
There is a problem and it's massive. As for the managed funds............if your info was the case why would our credit rating have been downgraded. I know they hid those accounts from the international credit agencies to trick em. Don't be a ******* dickhead. Stop recycling shit and actually sit down and have a think about what you said. As for nepotism ask Anastacia Palusckuk what she did for a living before daddy retired. They all do it and I can name a labor ( yes I know how to spell it) appointment for every LNP one. There is not a bottomless bucket sorry someone has to work. Handouts have to stop somewhere. Committees to discuss every fucken change of legislation have to stop somewhere. It all costs money sorry it's life. 

Rowy


----------



## captainbrewer (1/8/12)

Bribie G

The Camden Haven is the pick of the area, have been holidaying there for the last 35 years and would love to live there. North Haven is my pick but that is just because I have holidayed there most of my life, Dunbogan is also a nice area. 

Anywhere on the mid north coast has its attractions. Where ever you decide to settle you will enjoy.

Cheers

Captainbrewer


----------



## Rowy (1/8/12)

Gav,
By the way Wodonga isn't the country just in case you think your entitled to an opinion.


----------



## Crusty (1/8/12)

Yamba is where it's at for the over 60's Bribie. I have been here all my life, 42yrs & I think it's a real shit hole. Lots of unemployed people, a huge population of over 60's, very little opportunity for work prospects & shitty pay when you finally do get a job. We rent, $350.00 hard earned dollars a week, three little kids that need feeding, schooling & housing & controlled by Barry O'farell, this place rocks. You have done your time in the work force & all the best to you & your well deserved retirement. Holiday season is when Yamba really kicks along & the population swells from 7,000 to about triple that over christmas. You could always look at the couple of over 50's places here which are really close to my house. I'll even put you up in my garage for an extended visit just so I can have someone to brew with. _*C'mon Bribie, where the bloody hell are ya? (going)*_


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/8/12)

I always prefer to go to Iluka and veiw the great mass of unemployed yamba folk..... h34r:


----------



## Brewman_ (1/8/12)

Crusty said:


> Yamba is where it's at for the over 60's Bribie. I have been here all my life, 42yrs & I think it's a real shit hole. Lots of unemployed people, a huge population of over 60's, very little opportunity for work prospects & shitty pay when you finally do get a job. We rent, $350.00 hard earned dollars a week, three little kids that need feeding, schooling & housing & controlled by Barry O'farell, this place rocks. You have done your time in the work force & all the best to you & your well deserved retirement. Holiday season is when Yamba really kicks along & the population swells from 7,000 to about triple that over christmas. You could always look at the couple of over 50's places here which are really close to my house. I'll even put you up in my garage for an extended visit just so I can have someone to brew with. _*C'mon Bribie, where the bloody hell are ya? (going)*_



Hi Crusty,

You paint a picture of a place where people holday that you live in that is really a tough place to live. It's not always holidays in places like that and for most families that live there the holidays don't always make a difference. I have 3 little kids too, and I know it demanding. 

Fear_n_loath

Edit, remove my rant on rasing kids!


----------



## joshuahardie (1/8/12)

Bit late to the convo, but my family has always loved in Forster/Tuncurry and Taree, and I have to agree with Corzdog, that Taree is not on the up, I prefer Forster 8 days a week, compared to Taree.

I do enjoy Port Mac / Wauchoupe alot too.

However given the choice I would take Les' advice. Id love to live in the Nelson/Shoal Bay/Hunter Vineyard regions.

Your choice is your own, seeing my wifes family is all living up in Bribie, I should of looked you up when I have been up there on holidays.

good luck on the move


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/8/12)

fear_n_loath said:


> Hi Crusty,
> 
> You paint a picture of a place where people holday that you live in that is really a tough place to live. It's not always holidays in places like that and for most families that live there the holidays don't always make a difference. I have 3 little kids too, and I know it demanding.



Holidaying in a place isn't the same as living there.

I grew up on the Sunny Coast (back before it was over-commercialised, over-developed and I was over it). It's a great place to holiday, but I moved out to Brisbane when I was 22, and much prefer it here.

I think the thing is - unless you're retired (which BribieG appears to be heading towards doing), you've got to work, you've got to bring up kids and you've got to do more than go to the beach (and brew).

My grandparents still live up there, and it's perfect for them. They go to the beach, my grandfather rebuilds cars and tinkers, my grandmother knits and cooks and they're happy with the odd RSL meal - it's a great place for them. 

However, I will always take their concept of a "great place to bring up kids" with a grain of salt - given they had 2 out of 3 girls pregnant as teens, the 3rd (oldest) being on the pill early enough to avoid it. And the son in the army at 16.

No place is perfect, it's a matter of finding what you need.


----------



## Bribie G (2/8/12)

Agree. Perfect example Maryborough / Hervey Bay. M. is a great place to buy a house and bring up kids, as long as you have a job. But visit on holiday and you have done the place in half an hour.

Hervey bay the holiday and retirement place.


----------



## Bribie G (2/9/12)

One month on and sussing out Taree for 3 days. Mate it makes Caboolture / Morayfield look like a steaming pile of.

Chose the weekend to see the locals in full rant. Not as Bogan as I had been led to expect. Brilliant town centre with everything on a few blocks, as opposed to the usual megamall built on the outskirts that destroys the original cbd - Taree seems to have lucked out there with Big W, Aldi etc all in one spot along with the pubs and cafes and RTA, Medicare you name it - nicely integrated into the historical centre.

Taree West looks the go. 5 mins from cbd. Checked out Chatham at opposite end of town. The burned out Commodore next to the train line said it all. Areas like that in any town I suppose.

But the beaches. 15 mins from town and absolutely stunning. It was warmer here this morning than Bribie Island lol. 

The setting is gorgeous, wherever you go the backdrop of the Barrington and Gloucester Tops, pretty rivers and forests. And no brown smog spreading up from Brisbane, just clean pure air.

I'm sold. Can't wait to see those yellow plates on the car.


----------



## Bribie G (2/9/12)

One month on and sussing out Taree for 3 days. Mate it makes Caboolture / Morayfield look like a steaming pile of.

Chose the weekend to see the locals in full rant. Not as Bogan as I had been led to expect. Brilliant town centre with everything on a few blocks, as opposed to the usual megamall built on the outskirts that destroys the original cbd - Taree seems to have lucked out there with Big W, Aldi etc all in one spot along with the pubs and cafes and RTA, Medicare you name it - nicely integrated into the historical centre.

Taree West looks the go. 5 mins from cbd. Checked out Chatham at opposite end of town. The burned out Commodore next to the train line said it all. Areas like that in any town I suppose.

But the beaches. 15 mins from town and absolutely stunning. It was warmer here this morning than Bribie Island lol. 

The setting is gorgeous, wherever you go the backdrop of the Barrington and Gloucester Tops, pretty rivers and forests. And no brown smog spreading up from Brisbane, just clean pure air.

I'm sold. Can't wait to see those yellow plates on the car.


----------



## Batz (2/9/12)

Bribie G said:


> One month on and sussing out Taree for 3 days. Mate it makes Caboolture / Morayfield look like a steaming pile of.
> 
> Chose the weekend to see the locals in full rant. Not as Bogan as I had been led to expect. Brilliant town centre with everything on a few blocks, as opposed to the usual megamall built on the outskirts that destroys the original cbd - Taree seems to have lucked out there with Big W, Aldi etc all in one spot along with the pubs and cafes and RTA, Medicare you name it - nicely integrated into the historical centre.
> 
> ...



I hope you find what you want Bribie, but I think your too close to large populations. Why do people want to live near the coast? Yes the ocean is nice but it's always of a shit-hole place to live. Don't forget to lock your doors.


----------



## booargy (2/9/12)

Have you thought of Gloucester?



just up then road.


----------



## Northside Novice (2/9/12)

hmm bribie island or taree ,, sounds like your trying to polish a turd there Mr G  

All the best mate hope it all works out for you and yours


----------



## Brewman_ (2/9/12)

booargy said:


> Have you thought of Gloucester?
> View attachment 56878
> 
> just up then road.


Yeh that is god's country. 

You've got the the spot! I am at Seaham, love it up there. Love it here too.

Fear_n_loath


----------



## Bribie G (3/9/12)

northside novice said:


> hmm bribie island or taree ,, sounds like your trying to polish a turd there Mr G
> 
> All the best mate hope it all works out for you and yours


Been to Bribie recently? I live in a side street and the other day I counted 37 cars till I could get out of my street. Just another Bris suburb but 50k round trip to Bunnings. Batz makes a valid point that the beach is great to visit but shytehouse to live at.

The converse of this is that most people love the idea of the country and even visit now and again but we are basically city dwellers. I am. If I had a huge lot of money I would live in Surry Hills or Newtown. Batz is different because he is Batz and vive le difference.

Places here like Manning Point and Old Bar are just like Bribie was 35 years ago before Corrup Councils threw it to their developer Mates.

But only 15 mins drive from town for a visit. So I can have Big W and tge beach.

Yup. Been to Gloucester - the view over the town as you come over the Ranges is straight out of JRR Tolkien. May it remain undiscovered


----------



## Bribie G (4/9/12)

Deed is done, ignored Batz' advice  Moving mid Oct. 

Turd polishers need not apply, nothing to see here guys, move right along  







Photo this morning:




TAREE




And yes Gloucester is very nice too for an occasional trip out
Took this shot in Feb.


----------



## emnpaul (4/9/12)

That would make you TareeG, no?


----------



## waggastew (4/9/12)

Some more good news 'Taree G'! One of our local upstart craft brewers is starting a Mid-North Coast brewers group, wittily named Beer Coasters.

You might need to book in a monthly visit to Port Mac? I am sure Warra will put you up for the night, failing that you are more than welcome to a bed at Cassa Wauchope!

Stew


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/12)

A few beers coming on shortly, Wagga. Just taken out a lease on a fairly new deluxe "villa" round the corner from the Old Bar CBD - about 2/3 of what you would pay hereabouts - moving date is 18 October which suits us fine as current lease expires 25 October. 

I've been in touch with Warra as well re any new club, as I mentioned to him a trip up to Port is almost the same time as it would take me to go from Bribie Island to the BABBs venue, so no drama  
Man am I going to fish B)


----------



## bigfridge (18/9/12)

Bribie G said:


> A few beers coming on shortly, Wagga. Just taken out a lease on a fairly new deluxe "villa" round the corner from the Old Bar CBD - about 2/3 of what you would pay hereabouts - moving date is 18 October which suits us fine as current lease expires 25 October.
> 
> I've been in touch with Warra as well re any new club, as I mentioned to him a trip up to Port is almost the same time as it would take me to go from Bribie Island to the BABBs venue, so no drama
> Man am I going to fish B)



Be good to welcome you properly to the Manning/Hunter valleys Mr TareeG - or should that be OldBarG ;-)

Don't forget that you are only a few hrs from the centre of the HUBS territory - please make sure that you reserve the first weekend in Nov for the Bitter & Twisted festival. Best beer related hoot in Oz.

For commercial drops in Port there is Littles plus Black Duck. Potters and Murrays are just a sip away as well.

Dave


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/12)

Thanks, Dave, will be sure to look you up. November sounds like the go, where is the venue for the B&T?


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/12)

Aha, Maitland - brilliant, love the place, Schooey took me round there last year and I photographed most of the Victorian Terraces in that lovely old town.


----------



## sp0rk (18/9/12)

waggastew said:


> Some more good news 'Taree G'! One of our local upstart craft brewers is starting a Mid-North Coast brewers group, wittily named Beer Coasters.
> 
> You might need to book in a monthly visit to Port Mac? I am sure Warra will put you up for the night, failing that you are more than welcome to a bed at Cassa Wauchope!
> 
> Stew


I think i'll need to make visits down to Port Mac...


----------



## Bribie G (7/11/12)

More than impressed with the $250 a year cheaper rego as well.


----------



## mikec (7/11/12)

NSW rego - cheaper?
Are you including the CTP cost in that calculation?

Where did end up landing Bribie? I grew up in Taree.

Edit: just saw the pic on a previous page. Looks like northern end of Old Bar.


----------



## Bribie G (7/11/12)

Yup Green Slip $340 in our case, rego free zip zilch if you are a pensioner - plus the $58 annual safety check. 

Ended up at Old Bar - love the place, it's like Bribie was a couple of decades ago. Love the weather, was 28 in Taree, 24 here and needed a jumper in the evening. 
Main problem is you have to say good morning to all the people you meet and the fecking wild birds won't shut up - all the neighbours came round to introduce themselves. A bit overwhelming really  

Taree is a well organised civilised place with all facilities at your fingertips and everyone seems to wear shoes and look suspiciously normal, and absolutely brilliant service in all the stores I've been in compared to QLD where most shops are staffed by 15 year olds who look funny at you. 

Like most rural councils with thousands of KM of roads and infrastructure but a low rates base they are in trouble with the roads and bridges, but similar throughout the country. Rob Oakenshott trying to get more of the GST directed to smaller councils. Road to Old Bar recently re-paved for about 1/3 and the remainder seems to be a previous job so it's reasonable standard nowadays. 

Great service from MHB and freight around the same as Ross to Bribie so well pleased there. 

Liquor stores are great compared to Bribie, JS ale in a couple of the pubs but that's it. Dan's being built shortly. 

:beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## NickB (7/11/12)

Sad to see you go Michael but looks like you've settled in well. Don't forget your BABBs brothers....

I'll be sure to drop in for a beer if ever down that way - feel free to do the same here... I'm sure i'll have something English and yummy on the hand pump for you!




Cheers!


----------



## mikec (7/11/12)

Old bar / Taree is probably a great place to retire (I'm assuming as a pensioner?).
Not so great a place to grow up. Very few opportunities for a career, and the rednecks and natives can be a bit much - especially in Taree itself.

We spent many holidays camped on Oxley Island, not that far from Old Bar as the crow flies. That side of the area is fantastic, as an escape from the hussle bussle.


----------

